# Heroes of Silver interest check.



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello, this will be a Space Opera RP. If your interested, feel free to ask questions and such.

Firstly, the setting.

The Gaian-Ragon war was a ten year (2230-2240) armed conflict between the Ragon Empire and Republic of Gaian. The war was famed for the heavy amount of puppetmastery committed by two people, Orator and Debater. The war would end in stalemate.

The reason for the conflict is because Gaian star patrol, which polices Gaian space, destroyed a Ragon explorer vessel killing all aboard. The first five years of the war would be in Ragon favor until after the Battles of Keon and Adea (2234-2235 and 2234-2236) which were two major victories for the Gaian's.

On the Ragon.
The Ragon are a warrior culture that have forge their Empire through brute force, under the command of the Goth Dynasty. A note is that Ragon names are combined so, Ill=First Goth=Last. This forms Illgoth.

The Astras Armtas-The Imperial Military.

The Imperial Military is the pride of the Ragon. Both the largest and most powerful armed forces in the galaxy, the Imperial Military guards the thousands of Imperial Worlds with two things-Will and Skill. The soldiers,sailors and pilots of the Imperial Military are well-trained,armed and have high morale willing to sacrifice their life for the Empire and kin. In this chapter we will cover the history,the organization and power of the Imperial Military during the Gaian-Ragon war before the Joeda reforms (2242).

‘The High Forces’
The High Forces is a catch all term for three Imperial units-The Charons, the Paragons and the Sirens. The High Forces have no official name and do not work with each other. Through all three of these units are elite, the pinnacle of the Ragon war machine.
Let us start with the Charons.

Charons-”Men of Iron” 
Based off-The Space Marines from W40k.
Dark Troopers in Star Wars.

Men of Iron is the official name of the Charons the supersoldiers of the Imperial Military. The Charons were created by Illgoth, in a lab full of orphans ranging from one to five years of age to become the backbone of the Imperial Military. But it was found the Charons were too expensive,estimated at fifty billion USD in cost. That was just for one company of Charons. Illgoth instead made them his elite and had all Charons indoctrinated the minute they were found and ‘recruited’. Illgoth was selective, like how Charon recruitment is now a days. Illgoth preferred prodiges to be the leaders of the Charons. To form the lower ranks of the Charons, he choose male babies born of the high class and high middle class, nobles. He believed that this would start the route to the Charons being ‘pure’ and role models for regular Ragon.
In 2027, the first batch of Charons were completed, through mostly thirteen to fifteen year olds, the Charons mostly had the maturity of a full grown male and were bodybuilders of seven feet of height. This batch, which numbered approximately two thousand, was deemed the first Sanctuary. The Sons of Illgoth. The Sons first saw action during the Milirian campaigns and soon were shown to be warriors unmatched in skill. The Sons suffered casualties through, and a second problem arises-The length of time that it took to make new Charons. Not to mention cost. Due to this, Charons are rarely deployed unless needed.

Charon Sanctuaries-Sanctuaries are how Charon’s are organized. A typical Sanctuary is two full regiments strong, run by the oldest Charon, a Watchmaster. Sanctuaries are attached to a system or sub-sector in a sector to guard them and quell uprisers. The system pays for the Charon recruitment and production which is why poorer system have small Charon sanctuaries.

Common Charon tactics.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUvcdKGD-FM
“Hellfire” 
The Charon’s artillery is mostly missile launchers mounted on an C-21 with only five field guns per Sanctuary. Most see these field guns as useless and unnecessary though they do have a purpose in one particular tactic called Hellfire. The five field guns are large, as big as the M65 “Atomic Annie” used by the United States military during the Cold War. If that wasn’t a giveaway then here is their purpose.
Nuclear bombardment.
The field guns are called Thanatos Guns and fire a nuclear warhead comparable to the W33 in power. The five guns are attached to the command company and each carries ten warheads. The guns are operated by twenty Helots with one slave master overseeing them. Thanatos Guns are only used to deal with pockets of enemy resistance that even the Charon’s well suffer heavy casualties against. Only one gun fires at the target, due to the long and delicate loading time of the Thanatos Guns if the target is not wiped out, the second one in the firing line fires. Two Thanatos guns are capable of wiping out entire companies, and if all of them fire at one target,it will be wiped from existence.

Ranks and structure of a typical Charon sanctuary.
Watchmaster-The oldest Charon of the sanctuary, the Watchmaster oversees the sanctuary. He will rarely appear in person only when called by a high-ranking figure or in a pivotal battle that can lose or win the front or even the war. Watchmasters are often great military strategist and overrule non-Lord Marshals.
Oracle-The Oracle is the leader of the religious practices of the sanctuary. They are trained in all sects of Ragon religion to both provide religious services for his sanctuary or non-Charons. Oracles also act as criminal investigators of the sanctuary, investigating crimes such as murder in the sanctuary ranks.
Hero-The best warrior in the sanctuary, the Hero commands the forces of the sanctuary on the battlefield.
Hero Cult-The followers of the Hero, acting as his honor guard.
Watchleader-Captains of a company in the Santuary. 
Watchmen-Regular Charons.
-Knights-Close combat specialist of the Charons, carry a Vibrosword and Type-75k pistol through some carry a shield for extra protection.
-Yeomen-Support weapons specialist. Carry the heavy weapons of the Sanctuary.

Charon battle armor.
Phase Two-Phase Two is the standard powered armor of the Charons. Worn by Watchmen. Phase Two armor cost about twenty four million to produce and more to train a recruit in and maintain. 

Linothorax-The Linothorax is the upper armor of the Charon battle armor. In the phase two armor the Linothorax is made up of about 12mm of Titanium to protect the wearer from small arms fire. The Linothorax also hosts the power cell of the armor, the 'heart'. It also provides an energy shield for the wearer capable of protective the user from arm fire long enough to get to cover.

Corinthian- The helmet of the Phase Two. Made up of 5mm of titanium and provides a internal commutation device,respirator for (primarily) space combat and activates the Charons cybernetic enhanced eyes and senses to their fullest potential.

Greaves- The legs and boots of the Phase Two, made up of 10mm of titanium and has stabilizers for zero-gravity combat and other uses. Magents are als on the boots for combat on the hulls of warships.

Organization of a Charon company.

Note-First company gets all the fun stuff. Also notes on ranks and such.
Watchmaster-Leads the sanctuary, which is two regiments in size mostly.
Watchleader-Captain.
Watchmen-Regular old soldiers.
Currently thinking on the platoon leaders and such rank.


Units.

C-23 Medium Assault Vehicle-The main battle tank of the Charons, equipped with a 115mm Gauss Gun with one 12.7mm machine guns and a pintle-mounted 7.5mm machine gun. The C-23 forms the bulk of the Charons armored forces and come in squadrons of five.

The C-23 is the main battle tank of the Ragon Charons, a Hovertank the C-23 is meant to play into the Charons affinity for mobility. Due to this the C-23 is lightly armored and armed, equipped with a 115mm Gauss gun and two 7.5mm machine guns.

Stats-
Manufacturer-Kesslar Arms with many producing it under license.
Cost-Estimated at fifty million in USD
Number built-10,230+
Operated by-Charon sanctuaries.
Crew-Four
Armor-230mm of titanium in the front, 75mm of titanium on the rear and sides.
-Comparable to-T-55 and T-62 in real life.
Main armament-K12 115 Gauss Gun, up to eighty slugs carried.
Secondary armament-x2 machine guns.
Engines-One heavy repulser engine.

C-21 Medium Carrier-The main troop transport of the Charons, armed with a single 7.5mm machine gun. Can carry five squads of Charons

Watchmen platoon-The standard soldier of the Charons, armed with a Type-75K (A 7.5mm Railgun that is the standard issue rifle) with one NCO
-Comparable to-Leichte Schutzen from Wargame, Mercenary Assault Squad if Zann is fighting the Rebellion.
Knights-These are the melee combat specialist of the Charons. Equipped with an jump pack, a vibrosword and Type-75k Pistol (Fires 6.5mm Slugs). Mandalorian Regulars in Star Wars Rise of the Mandalorians mod. 
Yeomen-The heavy weapons specialist of the Charons. Carry a 12.7mm Type-04K railgun, the Yeomen are meant for suppressive fire and guarding vital areas.
----Yeoman Bolt Squad-The Yeomen Bolt Squad hold the explosive weapons, such as missile launchers, of the Charons. 
------Yeoman Execution Squad-The execution squads are Yeomen that carry weapons such as flamethrowers and thermobaric launchers. Only called to clear an area of enemy opposition and burn down enemy buildings.
Surveyor-The Surveyors are the combat engineers of the Charons, come in a squad of three


Pupils-Pupils are students of the Charons that are used to supply light infantry and recon for the Charons.
Oracle-Religious leaders of the Sanctuary.


My sons and my peers. We have been called upon by the Emperor to perform our duty-Soldiery to the Empire. For three years the Imperial Military has been breaking it’s back to defeat a primitive race known as the Gaians. Through primitive, still using slugthrowers they have proven themselves to be ferocious in combat and keen military minds. Many of our kinsmen and women have died trying to defeat them but have made little progress against them. Joeda himself has taken part of many battles but even he is moving slow through the Gaian worlds. In every battle many die, both Gaian and Ragonian.

Now we, the Charons have been called to break the Gaian’s. Ten Sanctuaries, The Night Watch, The Dragons of Bellum,The Makers, The Creators,The Titans, The Explorers,The Unsullied,The Hunskarl’s, The Mamluks and us, The Silver Eaters. The Paragons and The Sirens have also been called, with th Paragons called Five Circles and the Sirens three Orders.
We will be the frontline troops as always of Vexillatio Hades, with our brothers we will break the Gaian’s the win this war, putting them in their place. As we have done for thousands of years.

Hello, in this RP we will play as a Hero Cult of the Charon Sanctuary The Silver Eaters. The Hero is the field commander of the sanctuary that commands the troops of the Sanctuary in battle. I will play as the Hero with you being members of his Hero Cult, his honor guard. 

Famous People (Will be updated periodically)
These guys will appear periodically either as allies, enemies or mission givers.
Gaian-Enemies
-Hoas Dan-Commander of the 75th "Gladius" Fleet, the premier fleet of the GDF navy. Commands the Toran-Clas Battlecruiser Michels. 
-Qulian "Blacklist" Vo-The OI agent that will be seen most often. 
-John “Loverboy” Maso-A career criminal and smuggler, Maso is an active participant of the Smuggler War with his criminal empire fighting against Stax, 
-Michael Tena-A Gaian Smuggler. Michael, along with his friend Kaso Asm are famed for their exploits.
-Kaso Asm-A suffer of Hypertrichosis, Kaso Asm is the best friend of Michael Tena.

Gaian-Allies.
-Stax-A Gaian crimelord. Through not supporting the Ragon Empire as of now, he is easily persuaded by money.


Ragon-Allies.
Deaths Aides-The Deaths Aides are the best the Imperial Navy can offer, ships and crew. The Death Aides are Imperator Joeda's personal fleet and is thirty ships strong.
-Characters.
-Imperator Joeda-Leader of all Ragon military operations. Powerful Nephilim and feared across the galaxy. Flagship is the Cestus-Class battleship Redeemer which has a proton beam capable of destroying battle cruisers in one shot.
-Lord-Marshal Palus-Joeda's second in command and considered one of the finest naval strategist in the Imperial Navy.
-Captain Ladna-A rare female captain, commands the Thureo-Class Cruiser Destiny. Modified with a proton beam
-Aldus-The commander of The Horsemen, Joeda's personal fighter squadron, flies a J-75 Multirole Starfighter, designed for use by the horsemen.
-Catus-A Charon Watchleader (Captain) of the Sons of Illgoth Sanctuary Second Company. Catus is mostly a ground commander, though he commands a Dropline-Class Pocket Battleship (Battlecruiser) named Panther.
-Asaua-A Charon Watchleader, also of the Sons of Illgoth Sanctuary, Asaua commands the First Company and the Dropline-Class Pocket Battleship Redemption. 
-Alia Sacur-A Wao Battle-Maiden, Alia Sacur is a freelance mercenary working for the Ragon.
-Lord-Commander Tetus-A Ragon lord who founded the Naus Bordon, a unit made up of brainwashed and indoctrinated slaves.This is due to Tetus being a slave right activist through few know that the Naus Bordon is made up of slaves.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Being a big fan of Space Opera's like Battleship Yamato, Tytania, Gundam, and even Star Trek this does interest me. That being said however I have two quams about hows you have things set that worry me.

1) First off your background and story seem really vague, your history sketchy, and your characters rushed. For a Space Opera you really need to develop your background universe; especially since you are creating one yourself. 

For example who are the Gaians other than the enemy? Are they human or Xenoes, do they prefer space combat to ground, are they Warriors or Merchants, greedy or gentle, are they here to survive or conquer. Also what Empire are we fighting for, the Imperium? Whats the background your offer, where did the Empire get into a fight with the Gaians? Once you have looked at this check your characters too. Michael Tena is Gaian yet listed as your Heroic Cult warrior; is he a Turncoat, Convert, Exiled Traitor? What about Stax, the crime Lord who is sueded by money?

Just develop this a bit more and you will have an excellent story  

2) As an Interest check you need to describe the atmosphere you will be covering which you elude to in this introduction you currently have. You mention Space Warships but yet you mention Jero's who fight on the ground. Will this take place as Captains, or are we foot soldiers. Will we be fighting in space against our foes or heroically slaying the Legions of Gaians as they come to us planet side?

Other than that looks good, I'll keep a tracker on this. Gives me a few idea's


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

emporershand89 said:


> Being a big fan of Space Opera's like Battleship Yamato, Tytania, Gundam, and even Star Trek this does interest me. That being said however I have two quams about hows you have things set that worry me.
> 
> 1) First off your background and story seem really vague, your history sketchy, and your characters rushed. For a Space Opera you really need to develop your background universe; especially since you are creating one yourself.
> 
> ...


Oh, I've been developing this setting for two years. I can show you the google doc if you like.

The Gaian's are mostly enemies we will possibly face. 

We are fighting for the Ragon Empire, the superpower of the galaxy.

Both space and ground combat. Through mostly ground. We have a Pocket Battleship (A Heavy Cruiser) under our command.

The Gaian's are humans, no they do not come from Earth but a planet called Gaia, hence the name. They are primitive, with tech similar to the UNSC from Halo.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Did a update on the OP.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Definite Improvement. I am more interested now. I suggest putting a majority of your explanations and text in a spoiler. Also you may want to give the Gaians some background, and how ships work in your universe.

You don't have to go into super detail.

But so far it seems pretty interesting, I will see if other get interested.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

The Gaian's are your typical humans that, until the war, thought they were alone in the galaxy at large. They own a galactic arm called Orion, which I think is larger than actual arms for story purposes.

The only thing about ships is the primary FTL of them. Flipspace.

Flipspace-A slower method of FTL that opens a wormhole. May take months for the fleet to arrive at it's destination and it has this weird thing were you may or may not be sent to a different universe.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cpkeyes said:


> Oh, I've been developing this setting for two years. I can show you the google doc if you like


After reading your update......sign me up! Certainly send me your Google.doc, I'd love to look it over at this rate. 

I was going to say it does not sound like UNSC or Halo at all. If anything, and some of my older Heretics may agree, it sounds allot akin to "Space Battleship Yamato;" or the origional "Star Blazer's" series as it was formally known.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

emporershand89 said:


> After reading your update......sign me up! Certainly send me your Google.doc, I'd love to look it over at this rate.
> 
> I was going to say it does not sound like UNSC or Halo at all. If anything, and some of my older Heretics may agree, it sounds allot akin to "Space Battleship Yamato;" or the origional "Star Blazer's" series as it was formally known.


His Charon super soldiers do remind me of Spartans from Halo more than SM though.

Also I get the feeling the Gaians(A. They are Human. B. They are new to the galactic scene and already found a war) aren't the bad guys, though it may be confusion on my part.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qezKZKCD2IZX8OWUfhFqym24tZsuLV3ryDh_T0pxYXY/edit?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k-gw6xVJaex11gvsmIzQ-pjOczjFTlGxheanX25d1Dc/edit?usp=sharing

Here's the doc. I'm still learning the ropes of sharing. Top is Ragon, bottom is Gaian.

Lordnercoss-Not really. Most of the guys in here are morally grey. In fact right now the Gaian's are going through The Troubles like event (Which has been lasting a century now) and their homeworld, Gaia is mostly city. They had a world war over resources. It's a long story.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

emporershand89 said:


> After reading your update......sign me up! Certainly send me your Google.doc, I'd love to look it over at this rate.
> 
> I was going to say it does not sound like UNSC or Halo at all. If anything, and some of my older Heretics may agree, it sounds allot akin to "Space Battleship Yamato;" or the origional "Star Blazer's" series as it was formally known.


May I ask why? :grin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

LordNecross said:


> His Charon super soldiers do remind me of Spartans from Halo more than SM though.


Not disagreeing on appearance, but the race as a whole reminds me of the Gamilons. They have specialized Warriors for every conceivable form of combat, and have a race gear towards the sole purpose of War and Conquest. 

Besides don't lie, you would want to RP one of these awesome ships below....












Cpkeyes said:


> May I ask why? :grin:


Why look at your Google.doc or why sign up for a potentially interesting thread, or why I think it's akin to Star Blazers?


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

I may note I watched Battleship Yamato for the first time yesterday.

Now shush. I'm trying to listen to Zombies by The Cranberries!


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

emporershand89 said:


> Not disagreeing on appearance, but the race as a whole reminds me of the Gamilons. They have specialized Warriors for every conceivable form of combat, and have a race gear towards the sole purpose of War and Conquest.
> 
> Besides don't lie, you would want to RP one of these awesome ships below....
> 
> ...


Why you thinks its akin to Star Blazers.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Cpkeyes said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qezKZKCD2IZX8OWUfhFqym24tZsuLV3ryDh_T0pxYXY/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k-gw6xVJaex11gvsmIzQ-pjOczjFTlGxheanX25d1Dc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Its a pretty Dark grey with these Ragon though. Slaves? That's so....primitive.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

LordNecross said:


> Its a pretty Dark grey with these Ragon though. Slaves? That's so....primitive.


The Ragon are meant to be pretty backwards. At least that's what I'm attempting.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Cpkeyes said:


> The Ragon are meant to be pretty backwards. At least that's what I'm attempting.


I glanced through both of you Docs. Its pretty messy, but it looks like you've brain stormed a lot. There wasn't as much back ground in those as I thought their would be, but if enough get interested to play, I may give it a shot as it may become more clear once you have to write down and develop the story for us.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

LordNecross said:


> I glanced through both of you Docs. Its pretty messy, but it looks like you've brain stormed a lot. There wasn't as much back ground in those as I thought their would be, but if enough get interested to play, I may give it a shot as it may become more clear once you have to write down and develop the story for us.


I think I can get a decent explanation if I look through my short stories and other stuff I haven't put in.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

emporershand89 said:


> Not disagreeing on appearance, but the race as a whole reminds me of the Gamilons. They have specialized Warriors for every conceivable form of combat, and have a race gear towards the sole purpose of War and Conquest.
> 
> Besides don't lie, you would want to RP one of these awesome ships below....
> 
> ...


I prefer me a good old fashioned(And I mean Old) Cairn Class Tombship.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

A little note on the Gaians.

Important things to note about the Gaian.

To say the Orion Arm, at least before the Gaian-Ragon War was one nation is….not correct. The Orion Arm again before the Gaian-Ragon war, was officially apart of the Republic of Gaia. In fact though only the core worlds (five systems) were actually apart of the Republic. Beyond that, the more lawless and disorderly the orion arm became. While the Republic has a agency named Star Patrol and has planets have a garrison of marines and military personnel on the planet they don’t care much about systems beyond the core worlds. These systems were left to do whatever they wished within reason. Many mega-corporations, known as Commerce Guilds, have their own little empires of systems under their control. Most of these commerce guilds have private armies and navies to fight their rivals with or keep workers under control. Another thing to note is self-declared emperors that are put down by the GDF if they get to dangerous, and Barons, who have their own fiefdoms and militaires. The situation gets worse once you get to the Fringe of the orion arm. Lawless is one of the many ways to describe the fringe. Here pirates and warlords terrorize the settlers of these worlds, who are often people with nothing left to lose while fighting each other. 

The Troubles/The Straarde Problem. 
The Troubles is a conflict between Republic of Gaia and Straarde rebels over the fate of the Straarde system. A system in the fringe of the orion arm the Straarde system is plagued by pirates and bandits causing many planets to form militia’s. At first the militias and Republic worked together. That is until the militia found out that the Republic along with many commerce guilds were making money off their troubles, the Republic was mild but caused the most uproar. A sense of mistrust between the Straarde and Republic was born on August 2nd 2121 and stills lasts to this day. Even after the Gaian-Ragon war.
The Straarde views and traditions also found themselves at odds with the Republics policies, with the Straarde feeling disconnected from the other systems and felt that the inner systems were more cared for and privileged by the Republic than the outer systems. This sentiment is felt by almost all of the outer systems and wars have been fought between the outer systems and Republic many times with all of them being crushed. Sometimes militia’s would attack the commerce guilds or hack into their systems.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry, I think I will shoot for Nol's Iron Warriors RP first man. I hope more people get interest but I have to opt out of this, its usually bad to spread one's self too thin in RP's, and I was really looking for a Warhammer 40k RP first. Sorry mate.


----------



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

LordNecross said:


> Sorry, I think I will shoot for Nol's Iron Warriors RP first man. I hope more people get interest but I have to opt out of this, its usually bad to spread one's self too thin in RP's, and I was really looking for a Warhammer 40k RP first. Sorry mate.


That's okay.


----------

